
Did the Oscars Just Prove That We Are Living in a Computer Simulation? - imartin2k
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/did-the-oscars-just-prove-that-we-are-living-in-a-computer-simulation
======
imartin2k
Of course the answer is 'no'. But how crazy are our times considering that
this actually is published as a serious article?!

------
ankurdhama
Last time I checked, a computer only calculates.

